# cryptokitties



## Funnybone (Jan 11, 2018)

https://www.cryptokitties.co/

*What is CryptoKitties?*
CryptoKitties is a game centered around breedable, collectible, and oh-so-adorable creatures we call CryptoKitties! Each cat is one-of-a-kind and 100% owned by you; it cannot be replicated, taken away, or destroyed.

*What do I need to play CryptoKitties?*


Here’s what you need to get started:​
A computer or laptop running the desktop version of Chrome or Firefox​
MetaMask, a digital wallet used specifically with web apps​
Ether, a form of digital payment that powers CryptoKitties​
Note: A digital wallet like MetaMask acts like a bank account—treat it with respect and make sure you don’t forget your password or the seed words.

*Getting Ether, your digital currency*


For U.S. citizens only: you can buy ether (ETH) in MetaMask. ETH is a digital currency that enables our game to run.






For everyone else: you will need to purchase ETH from an exchange. The easiest way is using Coinbase and then transferring the ETH from your Coinbase wallet to your MetaMask wallet. Unfortunately, you cannot play CryptoKitties with a Coinbase wallet or any other wallets.

You cannot use USD/CAD to buy a CryptoKitty—currencies need to be converted into ETH first.

---------------------

Tl;dr this is a weird neopets front to hoard Ether fakebucks



Someone please buy a kitty for the Farms. All my money is tied up in recycled cans.



https://www.cryptokitties.co/marketplace




Also you can breed your kitties, by looking for horny cats ready to sire.



lol on the eggplant emojis.

This is the guy I want


Spoiler





 


 
*0.099 ETH = 114.34 USD *
Practically a steal!!!!


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 12, 2018)

Neopets meets bitcoin.


----------



## Unsuspecting Koala Bear (Jan 12, 2018)

go get ur horny catz online u guys


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jan 12, 2018)

It would be hilarious if this was peak ETH and became it's jump the shark moment before getting side-lined by XRP.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Feb 6, 2018)

So this is what happened to Mewgenics.


----------

